# It took 6 years but ears are up!!



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

Never lose faith with your puppy's ears. U.B. has had wonky ears for the first 6 years of his life. Just about the time he turned 6 years old, his ears came up and have stayed up ever since. Here's a few pics showing his ears thru the years. The last pic is the most current. He's 7 now and his ears look like the last picture all the time!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the wonky ears  He has a ton of character in his face!


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks! He's such a lover and very quirky. He makes me laugh all the time!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's the best ear story i've ever heard. i think your
dogs ears were up years ago but your dog decided to
hold them wonky because he knew it bothered you.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Never heard of that before. Very cool


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

That is awsome. I always heard if there not up by 6 months or so they probably wont stand up ever.


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd heard that, too. U.B. had lots of skin problems when he was young and was on Prednisone for a while. I tried everything - ear taping, rollers, everything. Finally I just figured his ears would do whatever they wanted to do. Moral of the story is never say never!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! I met an man a while back who said his old dogs ears went up at a similar age and I was a bit unsure if he was telling me porkies (my girl has soft ears).

He is very handsome :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats a great story.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you do anything to them, or did they just come up on their own? 

He's adorable either way


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> that's the best ear story i've ever heard. i think your
> dogs ears were up years ago but your dog decided to
> hold them wonky because he knew it bothered you.


Haha that's funny. But I agree 

Oh, and did I mention that I think your dog seems to have an amazing personality?

His expressions put an early morning smile on my face.


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

I did nothing to them ~ they just came up and stayed up. They don't even do the bad comb-over look when he's tired. Maybe Doggiedad is right!! I got such humor out of his ears because they definitely had a mind of their own. And no matter soft ears or real GSD ears, he's the love of my life.....well, next to my hubby I guess : ]


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's crazy! I love the soft ears too but he looks very proud to be sporting the set he has now


----------

